# Mann/Frau Regeln aus der sicht des Mannes



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Sachse (4 Juli 2012)

lol9

welch wahrer Text 

thx Schwerer :thumbup:


----------



## Quecksilber (4 Juli 2012)

das unterschreib ich dir sofort

:thx: dafür


----------



## coku2803 (4 Juli 2012)

Alles schon erlebt.Diskussionen lohnen nicht wirklich:thx:


----------



## Black Sun (4 Juli 2012)

welch weise worte sollte man ins grundgesetz aufnehmen


----------



## tommie3 (5 Juli 2012)

So sieht`s aus!


----------



## Katzun (8 Juli 2012)

Amen!


----------

